# GINGER CROCK,FLA. & SAN FRAN.WHISKEY



## glass man (Jun 15, 2008)

I have done something I have never done before:I WON TWO ITEMS I REALLY WANTED ON EBITES! The 1st item is a "JOHN'S ENGLISH GINGER BEER ,JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA,crock 5 1/2 " HAS a guy dringing thr brew on front. THE 2nd item is a 11" tall amber ladies leg whiskey "embossed "I. DE TURK ,TRADE MARK WM.HOELSCHER SUCCESSORS SAN FRANCISCO CAL. .I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THESE ITEMS GAVE UNDER $50 FOR BOTH INCLUDING POSTAGE AND INSURANCE. BOTH VERY NEAR MINT.[SOME INSIDE SPOT OF STAIN ON WHISKEY AND A VERY SMALL CHIP ON BASE OF CROCK>CAN ANYBODY TELL ME ANYTHING ABOUT THESE ITEMS,RARITY AND OF COURSE WORTH>WHAT EVER I BID ON THEM CAUSE I LIKED THEM! SOLD A LOT OF MY SINGLE RECORDS TO BUY THESE.GOD BLESS ALL! THE HAPPIEST PART WAS MY GIRLS WISHING ME A HAPPY OLD MAN'S DAY!


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 18, 2008)

Without pictures it is difficult to estimate/assess/guess as to value.

 The Wm Hoelscher half-pint coffin flask is highly desirable today, but that has little
 or nothing to do with your branded fifth...likely both of your recent acquisitions are worth
 about what you paid for them as both are recent "prices realized" for completed auctions.

 As a general rule I don't bid on anything I'm unsure of the value of, unless I like a particular bottle and I've got some extra cash then I might pay a bit more than I should.


----------



## glass man (Jun 19, 2008)

THANK YOU MUCH! I had a little money for a change and liked the bottle and the crock. Couldn't bid much on them and was surprised when I won both of them! Usually I turn my back and have been outbid.


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 20, 2008)

The John's is the only pottery ginger beer bottle from Florida. A book I have says it's from about 1912. They say the value is $30 to $50.


----------



## glass man (Jun 20, 2008)

FAR OUT! THANK YOU SO MUCH! I FOUND A PICTURE OF THE PLANT FROM WHERE IT WAS BOTTLED [OR CROCKERD] AND THE PICTURE WAS FROM 1915 IF I REMEMBER RIGHT.IF I COULD JUST FIND HOW COMMON THEY ARE IT WOULD BE NICE. BEING MADE OF CROCKERY AND DEPENDING HOW LONG THEY WERE MADE I WOULD GUESS THERE SHOULD BE A FAIR AMOUNT OF THEM,BUT OLD CHARLY[THE EBAYER'S NAME] TOLD ME IN SELLING ON EBAY FOR NINE YEARS THIS WAS THE 1ST HE HAD SEEN.OH WELL.I BOUGHT IT, BECAUSE I COULD AFFORD IT AND I LIKED IT.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is this the one?  I saw this too but didn't bid, already have it.  It is listed in "Western Whiskey Bottles, Volume 4, by R. E. Barnett" for 15 to 20 dollars.  Dates 1895-1905. Couldn't find it in Thomas' book.


----------



## glass man (Jun 21, 2008)

THATS IT ! I gave about $25 after postage,money order ,etc! I have always wanted a ladies leg whiskey and this one was in my price range,so I am glad I won it! It is insured 'but I hope it makes it whole! I usually know something about what I bid on,but this was a case where I liked both items and the bid was low so I bidded on them ,never believing I would get BOTH! THANKS SO MUCH FOR INFO! LOOKS LIKE MONEY WISE I CAME OUT EVEN!THATS GROOVY WITH ME! BARNETT IS SUPOSED TO BE THE BEST BOOK ON THE SUBJECT.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 21, 2008)

definately a good buy, I'd say you came out ahead, especially since your so happy with it.  That book is a few years old too and it's just a guide, prices aren't set in stone.  Congrats on your win.


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2008)

Information I found about the GINGER BEER CROCK:1912-1915-SOUTHERN ENGLISH BEER CO. "JOHN'S ENGLISH GINGER BEER" PH. NO. 5300 OWNED BY O.L.SANFORD JACKSONVILLE,FLA.


----------



## diggincajun (Jun 28, 2008)

*John English Ginger Beer Picture*

Here is a John English I dug in Jacksonville, Fl. Is this the one you are talking about? I have sold these for $40.00 before. Hope this helps.


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2008)

*RE: John English Ginger Beer Picture*

THAT IS IT! THANK YOU MUCH! ARE THEY COMMON IN THE AREA? Have you seen a lot of them?


----------

